# Amare



## Frithurik (28 Aprile 2017)

*"Mamma, ti voglio bene", le ultime parole del piccolo malato di tumore commuovono il web*

*La storia di un bambino di 4 anni malato di tumore è stata raccontata dalla madre in una pagina Facebook aperta per descrivere gli ultimi attimi di vita del figlio



*





                                          Nolan era un bambino di 4 anni americano che è morto lo scorso 1° febbraio. Soffriva di rabdomiosarcoma alveolare metastatico, un *tumore* raro che colpisce il tessuto connettivo ma la sua storia, piena di sofferenza e coraggio, è stata raccontata dalla madre a due mesi dalla sua morte. 










Ruth, la donna, ha infatti aperto una pagina su Facebook dedicata a suo figlio, "Nolan strong" dove ha postato foto e racconti sugli ultimi giorni della vita del piccolo: "Sono passati due mesi da quando ti tenevo stretto fra le mie braccia - scrive Ruth -, mi dicevi che mi volevi bene e io baciavo le tue labbra. Due mesi da quando stavamo rannicchiati. Due mesi di puro, assoluto *inferno*". 
Come riporta il Corriere della Sera Ruth ha voluto mostrare quanto Nolan "fosse straordinario, bello, fatto di puro amore. Può essere un racconto lungo, ma vi chiedo di soffrire con me in questa agonia che non ha pari". Quando ha portato l'ultima olta il figlio in *ospedale* perché non mangiava, non beveva e continuava a vomitare, ha preso la parola l'oncologa ma i suoi occhi mostravano un dolore assoluto: "era sempre stata sincera con noi. L’ultima Tac mostrava grandi masse tumorali crescere e premere contro i polmoni e il cuore, dopo solo 4 settimane dall’intervento chirurgico".
"L’oncologa ha detto che il cancro si stava diffondendo rapidamente e che non rispondeva più ad alcuna* terapia*. L’unica possibilità era quella di confortarlo e stargli vicino". Qui l'avvio di una raccolta fondi per sostenere la ricerca sui tumori infantili. Nolan ha voluto organizzare il suo funerale insieme alla sua mamma, perché era consapevole di ciò che stava passando. 

Nella pagina dedicata al piccolo compare anche uno degli ultimi dialoghi avuti con il figlio. Nolan non riesce a respirare ma dice di voler continuare a combattere per la *mamma*. Lei consola il figlio dicendo che non può più proteggerlo, "l'unico modo per tenerti al sicuro è in cielo", dice la donna. Così Nolan risponde convinto: "Allora andrò in Paradiso a giocare fino a quando non mi raggiungerai! Verrai, giusto?".
Poi Ruth parla di un "miracolo che non dimenticherò mai". Era andata a fare la doccia, il bimbo era rimasto con lo zio. Dopo essere caduto in un *sonno* profondo Nolan ha aperto gli occhi, ha guardato la madre e le ha detto di volerle bene. Queste sono state le sue ultime parole. 





Mi sono venute le lacrime a leggere questa storia, pensavo che cosa potrebbe pensare questa mamma se io le raccontassi tutto i miei banali problemi, le mie fustrazioni le mie ansie, non lo so.


----------



## iosolo (28 Aprile 2017)

Dicevo appunto l'altro giorno che nonostante il dolore, quello che ho vissuto non è l'inferno. 

Questo si secondo me... questo è qualcosa che molto ci si avvicina.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2017)

Avete letto Paula di Isabel Alende?
È la vita della scrittrice alla figlia, adulta, in coma. Incredibilmente fa anche ridere.
Ognuno ha bisogno di un proprio percorso per elaborare il lutto.


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2017)

Davanti a questa storia non riuscivo più a leggere dalle lacrime agli occhi.
La stessa età di mio figlio... non riesco ad immaginare uno strazio più grande...


----------



## Lostris (29 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete letto Paula di Isabel Alende?
> È la vita della scrittrice alla figlia, adulta, in coma. Incredibilmente fa anche ridere.
> Ognuno ha bisogno di un proprio percorso per elaborare il lutto.


Bellissimo.
letto e riletto.


----------



## Divì (29 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bellissimo.
> letto e riletto.


Non riuscivo a smettere di piangere .....


----------



## iosolo (2 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete letto Paula di Isabel Alende?
> È la vita della scrittrice alla figlia, adulta, in coma. Incredibilmente fa anche ridere.
> Ognuno ha bisogno di un proprio percorso per elaborare il lutto.


Letto. 
Terribile e meraviglioso insieme.


----------

